# [2010] Advice wanted: TUG newcomer looking to sell HGVC timeshare



## so29 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi,

I am a newcomer to TUG looking for advice from people in the know regarding selling our timeshare.

My wife and I mistakenly bought into a HGVC timeshare (in Hawaii) while on honeymoon and we are simply not getting the value out of using it being based in the UK. We receive (Pts) on odd numbered years and we are now looking to sell to help with the costs of our young family.

So far, we have received very little useful information from Hilton directly who only want to offer us less than half of our existing outstanding finance, and around 25% less than the current resale valuations from what I have read. Although we dont expect to receive back what we paid for it, Hilton are showing no interest in buying this back whatsoever.

I therefore wondered if TUG users had any good advice for us to get the best possible price on the resale market? There are numerous resale brokers on the internet offering to sell our timeshare for us for a commission but I am hesitant to trust using any of these without recommendation. 

Being based in the UK means that I am looking for the most simplistic way of completing the transaction that I can find. Can anybody offer us advice on this issue?

Many thanks!


----------



## RLG (Jan 31, 2010)

so29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So far, we have received very little useful information from Hilton directly who only want to offer us less than half of our existing outstanding finance, and *around 25% less than the current resale valuations *from what I have read.



Where did you get the estimate of "current resale valuation"?  If it's truly a market source (e.g. completed ebay auctions), then just sell yours there.  More likely, you're mistaken about current market value.

Here's a comparable for you.  I sold my Bay Club Waikoloa 8400 point EOY unit in November for $4000 through Ebay.

I'm surprised Hilton is willing to take back your unit for 50% of the financing.  On many timeshares, that would be much higher than market.  Maybe they're concerned about their ability to collect in the UK if you stop paying.


----------



## Shamrock (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear that things are nor working out with your timeshare, I bought directly from Hilton as well and then found TUG when it was too late to rescind. I use honors points when staying in Europe, I know thats not the best use of points, but Hilton have very few resorts in Europe and RCI is a waste of time unless you want to book 2 yrs in advance, and even at that your not guaranteed to get what you want. I get good enough value form my timeshare as I go to the US once a year, and my family use it as well. If its strictly for financial reasons you want to get shut of your timeshare, then you probably will not be able to hang on to it until you are able to get better use from it. If you do a search on this board for Seth Nock or Judi K (sorry I cant remember her surname) they come highly recommended on this board for handling resales. In the short term you could rent your weeks which will cover your maintenance fees, and some of your mortgage, I can put you in touch with someone if you want to go down that road. I don't know what you paid for your timeshare but from what I can gather you will probably get up to $1.50 per point resale, so renting may be a better option, and in time you may get better use of it yourself. I'm sure you'll get plenty of advice from people more experienced in timeshare than me on this board. Best of luck for the future and I hope things work out.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 31, 2010)

The HGVC TS in Hawaii sell for sign more than the HGVC in Orlando or Vegas.  So you should be able to sell your HGVC TS for about $1.50/pt ( if it were an annual TS.)

If you own more than that, Sorry, you will not be able to sell it without taking a out of pocket loss.

Good Luck


----------



## so29 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you all for the advice. $1.50 per point is what I was hoping to get. Does anybody know what demand is like for HGVC timeshares on the resale market at present?


----------



## yumdrey (Feb 1, 2010)

so29 said:


> Thank you all for the advice. $1.50 per point is what I was hoping to get. Does anybody know what demand is like for HGVC timeshares on the resale market at present?



HGVC, Hyatt, Marriott and DVC always have high demand compared to other systems (yet). If you price it reasonably, you will find a buyer.
If your ownership is every other year use (even years or odd years), you can expect half price of every year ownership.


----------



## riz (Feb 1, 2010)

so29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I therefore wondered if TUG users had any good advice for us to get the best possible price on the resale market? There are numerous resale brokers on the internet offering to sell our timeshare for us for a commission but I am hesitant to trust using any of these without recommendation.



I purchased thru Judi K (hresales@gmail.com) another would be Seth.  Both are recommended numerous times here on HGVC area of TUG.

http://www.timeshareprofessionals.com/
http://www.sellingtimeshares.net/
(judi and seth, respectively)


----------



## teepeeca (Feb 1, 2010)

*so29*

I believe another poster stated that you might be able to get $1.50 per point, if it were an "ANNUAL" usage, not an eoy usage.  So, I would assume that you are actually looking at 75 cents, or so, for your points.

Sorry for the bad news (if I made the correct assumptions).

Tony


----------



## pianodinosaur (Feb 1, 2010)

Judy and Seth are the most experienced resalers of HGVC. You should also consider the TUGTimeshare resale section.


----------



## kknight (Feb 1, 2010)

Deleted

{Per BBS rules you can't offer for sale *OR* offer to buy any TS on this part of TUG.

I'd suggest you Email or PM the person to ask about their TS. /Bill 4728 moderator}


----------



## Elster (Feb 3, 2010)

definately contact Judi, take a look on here site and see what the current pricing is on bi-annual 7000 points ....i think this will be around 9-10K USD, offered.... but if they achieve this I dont know 
I too was considering (as am UK based) buying in Hawaii, but the mf seem too high for me and I'm not desperate for availability as its a loooong way to go - we bought in Scotland for that reason...cheaper mf's - points are points.

good luck selling it


----------



## RLG (Feb 4, 2010)

Elster said:


> see what the current pricing is on bi-annual 7000 points ....i think this will be around 9-10K USD, offered....




It was already pointed out upthread, but apparently needs to be reiterated:  The people who are quoting $1.50 per HGVC point are talking ANNUAL weeks.  An EOY unit would be half that, i.e. the OP's 8400 point unit would be worth 6300.

I also pointed out upthread that I think that valuation is too high.   (BTW, I think I'm the only person who posted in this thread who has actually sold one recently.)  I sold two separate Bay Club at Waikoloa for an average of only 85 cents per annual point after advertising on TUG, Redweek and Ebay.


----------



## Elster (Feb 4, 2010)

RLG said:


> It was already pointed out upthread, but apparently needs to be reiterated:  The people who are quoting $1.50 per HGVC point are talking ANNUAL weeks.  An EOY unit would be half that, i.e. the OP's 8400 point unit would be worth 6300.
> 
> I also pointed out upthread that I think that valuation is too high.   (BTW, I think I'm the only person who posted in this thread who has actually sold one recently.)  I sold two separate Bay Club at Waikoloa for an average of only 85 cents per annual point after advertising on TUG, Redweek and Ebay.




Yes agreed, hence the offered price....I tried to negotiate a deal on a unit at the Bay Club, but they wouldnt budge on the price, it was over-valued to my mind so I pulled out and bought elsewhere, it's a hard fact of life but something is worth what someone is prepared to pay.....


----------



## Jason245 (Aug 27, 2015)

I have bought Bay club EOY 1BR units for next to nothing. 

Selling a timeshare is much more difficult then buying. 

OP needs to answer the following questions and we can help tell what resale on ownership is.

1. How much does OP owe in financing?
2. What does OP own (specifically) (location, unit size, number of points/season,). I only know that it is EOY from post.  

Once OP answers those questions, can give decent answers, until then it is all guestimation.


----------



## hockeybrain (Aug 27, 2015)

Depends where he bought and how many points.   It seems Grand Waikikian and Lagoon command much higher prices than the resorts at the big island.   Asking prices for the annual Lagoon platinum units seem much higher than $1.50 per point.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 27, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> OP needs to answer the following questions..



Amended to Read:
_[Whatever... Some forums will lock ancient threads after a period of inactivity.]_


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 27, 2015)

Talent312 said:


> OP's post is dated 2010 and he hasn't posted on TUG since.
> The time for Q's has passed.
> But thanks for resurrecting a dead thread...



A new TUGger resurrected the thread with a since-deleted post that's under admin review; Jason responded to it before mod action including the thread title being edited to reflect the OP date.


----------



## Jason245 (Aug 27, 2015)

Talent312 said:


> OP's post is dated 2010 and he hasn't posted on TUG since.
> The time for Q's has passed.
> But thanks for resurrecting a dead thread...



Someone revived it before me... I didn't pay attention to dates and it was at the top of the thread list...

Moderators, feel free to delete what I wrote.


----------

